# Almost Stole A Starship



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So close yet so far!



















It was going so great until I realized I didn't have my new hitch installed and Kathy came out of Puff to see what was going on....Oh well! there is always next time!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice try, Eric! But you were right....the Fordimush DOES look (a little bit) better with that REALLY awesome Starship sitting there behind it. But my friend, that is OUR Starship. You'll have your own ... sort of .... someday soon. Until then, you certainly are welcome to drool....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kathy here. Starship envy...

Fortunately for us, Eric will be getting his own Dragon Class starship soon. We'll be staging races at warp speeds soon enough. Remember - resistance is futile!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

:


wolfwood said:


> Kathy here. Starship envy...
> 
> Fortunately for us, Eric will be getting his own Dragon Class starship soon. We'll be staging races at warp speeds soon enough. Remember - resistance is futile!












Is this what assimilated feels Like?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think that looks pretty good behind the Ford.... Of course that is only until Eric's shows up.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I think that looks pretty good behind the Ford.... Of course that is only until Eric's shows up.


 that IS my Ford and it does look good!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I think that looks pretty good behind the Ford.... Of course that is only until Eric's shows up.


 that IS my Ford and it does look good!
[/quote]

Not sure if he was referring to the truck. Just sayin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A little defensive, eh ? I think maybe Nathan was referring to the 5'er!!!! <He would have had LOTS more to say ... and I would have been ill .... if he thought I had replaced the Tundra. .....







>


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes I was referring to the fiver. A SD doesn't look complete until it's got a 5er on its back!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> A little defensive, eh ? I think maybe Nathan was referring to the 5'er!!!! <He would have had LOTS more to say ... and I would have been ill .... if he thought I had replaced the Tundra. .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One is wise to have thy shields risen in the presence of the Wolfster....

Just sayin...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Yes I was referring to the fiver. A SD doesn't look complete until it's got a 5er on its back!


Yes and especially if it's an Outback!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I think that looks pretty good behind the Ford.... Of course that is only until Eric's shows up.


 that IS my Ford and it does look good!
[/quote]

I understand what you were saying Nathan, i was thinking something different earlier and i will claim long hours and lack of coffee!

Yes a 5vr looks good behind a Super Duty! Yes indeed....even if it is a SOB.....


----------

